# some waterr problem



## chillow (Aug 18, 2004)

allright well my car is disgruntlled with me again, im leakiing water from what it looks like my cranklshaft pulley. its probally the seal got wapred or somethin, but i was wondering how bad will this effect my engine if i left it until the weekend to do? i will probally drive 300 miles this week i need my car all day cause school and work is no goin on. how bad could this get if i left it until saturday?
obvisuolly ill have to fill it up with coolant and water to keep it stable.

edit: ok looked at the FSM i dont have a sealent on the crankshaft pulley, only the water pump. it might be coming from the water pump dammit.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

your water pump blew up. time to do it and a timing belt at the same time.

and it's amazing what you discover when you read the manual, isn't it? might want to try that first next time.


----------



## chillow (Aug 18, 2004)

why do u think the water pump broke and its not just the sealent?


----------



## ALSET (Aug 18, 2005)

chillow said:


> why do u think the water pump broke and its not just the sealent?


 O.k. you might want to take this to a shop.

Its real common for the seal to go bad inside of the water pump which lets coolant leak out of the vent hole(weep hole) .
Alot of time you will find that the bearing in the w/p has failed causing the seal to fail.
And the reason to do the t/b and tensioners and seals is because its a shame to take all that stuff off , which you have to do to change the w/p, and not replace them.
ANd just a little word from experience-it seems that every time you dont change everthing your right back in there within a couple of months anyway.
Oh yeh might as well change the thermostat too , its a lot easier to do it now.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

When I did my T-belt, I did everything on the front of the engine too. Front main seal, both cam seals, waterpump and gasket, Timing belt and tensioner pulley, thermostat, both hoses, and the hose going from the intake mani to the WP. Do it once, don't have to worry about it for another 50,000, til the next T-belt change. Call it insurance or whatever, but it's a good practise.


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

ALSET said:


> O.k. you might want to take this to a shop.
> And the reason to do the t/b and tensioners and seals is because its a shame to take all that stuff off , which you have to do to change the w/p, and not replace them.
> ANd just a little word from experience-it seems that every time you dont change everthing your right back in there within a couple of months anyway.
> Oh yeh might as well change the thermostat too , its a lot easier to do it now.


I agree. Also, coolant eats up timing belts, so it wont be lasting much longer anyway. My car is in the shop for this very reason right now as a matter of fact. 

I'm having a new water pump, thermostat, front main seal and both camshaft oil seals replaced. He is also going to check into why it isn't idling well.

If you have it all done at once you can save money on labor since they are all there underneath the timing belt cover. (they won't have to go through the process of removing the belts, cover, etc. multiple times)


----------



## chillow (Aug 18, 2004)

thats what i probally was gonna do after reading Z31. now the timing belt seams semi complicated what kind of tools will i need here? and whats an estimated time to do all this? my friends shop said it would take 7-8 hours to do the timing belt and water pump. i think i can do it faster, of course i have never done this before. but with z31 guid and the handy dandy fsm i think i can probally get er done.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Could be 10 hours + for a first timer to do a project like this. Read what in all is involved in the FSM. a couple things can be skipped, but the rest should be followed religiously. For instance, it says to remove the cam followers out of both heads, but in reality you only need to do the left (passenger) side. Try to do it without doing that procedure and it's almost impossible to get the belt tensioned right and still have the cam marks lined up........

What in all tools? Well, the FSM answers those questions too. You'll need a puller for the crank pulley, that'll be the biggest thing. You can rent one from the local parts store.


----------



## chillow (Aug 18, 2004)

allrighty well since i dont have the time or mental compacity to do this right now ill leave it to the pros. thatnx for the info.


----------

